
Greenkeeper.io Enterprise partners with npm - BenjaminCoe
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/141094613245/introducing-greenkeeper-for-npm-on-site?utm_campaign=20160315greenkeeper
======
BenjaminCoe
Even though I try to be diligent about keeping my dependencies up-to-date,
they tended to always drift away from truth -- updating is a sometimes
frightening chore that's easy to put off.

I'm enabling Greenkeeper.io on all my OSS projects, and it makes this chore
_much_ easier.

------
janl
The old adage goes: you can only fix what you can measure. In the same sense,
Greenkeeper measures the churn in your dependencies, and allows you to manage
(fix) the requirement for change that comes with it.

